# Working with Carob & Yogart?



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

We use carob chips and yogurt chips for dipping our cookies and and letter writing on cakes. Any tips working with these ingredients would be helpful. First challenge we have is getting the chips to melt right. We use a double boiler but that doesn't seem to work all the time. The chips don't seem to melt creamy unless we add some oil which seems to change the setting afterwards. 

Some have suggested that the double boiler is too hot and a couple of people have suggested adding corn starch or corn syrup to help make it set better and not melt so easily to the touch. Of course all of these suggestions never come with any guidelines

I would ultimately like it to have more like a fondant like finish yet more workable like a frosting. The sugar is a problem with dogs!

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Wait, this is for dogs?

How about adding a hard fat, like a trans fat free shortening. It will help with the melted product and help it set up well.

(for dogs, why not use some yummy bacon fat?!:roll


----------



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

I'll try the shortening. Not too sure how carob and bacon fat would smell / Taste like. Most of our treats are more about the appeal to the human than it is to the dog. :lips:


----------



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

Thanks. We'll try the shortening. Not too sure how carob and bacon fat would smell / taste:lol:. (I am sure the dogs would love it; but might be a tough sell to the humans):lips:


----------



## brianevans1212 (May 14, 2008)

Have you ever tried using carob spread? When I make anything which requires chocolate, I substitute it with carob, and also use the spread so I don't have the hassle of melting chips just right. I usually buy my carob spread online from holyfoodimports.com since they have reasonable prices which is essential for me since I use carob so often.


----------

